# iCloud : Association de son numéro.



## tonzman59 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

  Il me semblait avoir lu quelque part (le site Apple ?!) que pour les utilisateur de mac et de iDevice, notamment pour l'app Messages, il serait possible d'associer son numéro de téléphone à son compte iCloud.

 Parce que dans Message, je n'ai pas mes discussion de mon iPhone, parce qu'elles sont utiliser à l'aide mon numéro et pas de mon adresse du compte iTunes :mouais:. Et si j'envois un message de mon Mac, il ne sera pas associer à mon contact sur l'appareil de mon correspondant si il n'a pas ajouter mon adresse à la fiche contact . En plus, l'iPhone sépare les discussions de l'adresse & du numéro.

 Mais je ne sait plus si j'avais vu ça pour les nouveauté associées à Mountain Lion où à iOs 6. Donc si quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça, où qu'il sait comment s'y prendre pour que le Lion des montagnes active cette fonction, j'en serais ravis, et je suis preneur ! :love:

 Merci bien


----------



## mael65 (4 Août 2012)

Même problème et qui persiste avec Mountain Lion. C'est bien le même compte Apple ID, mais il y a une scission entre les conversations de mon adresse mail et numéro de tel (sur l'iPhone) ; ça parait logique au fond, car si j'envoie un message depuis mon mac (Messages), ça sera à partir de mon adresse mail. Sauf que c'est nul !

Dans l'idéal, ça serait qu'il y aurait un système permettant de mixer les deux... Mais ça c'est à Apple de trouver...


----------

